# Putnam Co 4-H Indoor 1-31-15 SCORES



## Big John (Dec 19, 2014)

Hello everyone, Putnam Co 4-H had 175+ shooters. I was a BLAST. Thank You to everyone that came out to shoot with us.  Here is a link to the scores. http://goo.gl/L8j8Jt


----------



## oldgeez (Dec 19, 2014)

vegas???


----------



## hound dog (Dec 21, 2014)

Don't have any plans that weekend so looks like I'll be there.


----------



## BROWNING7WSM (Dec 28, 2014)

Plan on going


----------



## Big John (Dec 29, 2014)

Hope everyone had a Merry Christmas, I have started getting paperwork rolling in so If you want to shoot you need to sign up. With the online form it is Easy. http://goo.gl/forms/mvGCCKvfDD


----------



## Big John (Jan 2, 2015)

New Year, Indoor is in full swing. Sign up and have some fun!!!


----------



## arrowslinger1119 (Jan 3, 2015)

*Bleckley Co 4-H*

We should have our shooters signed up by next Friday.  Looking forward to the shoot.


----------



## Big John (Jan 4, 2015)




----------



## Big John (Jan 20, 2015)

Lines are filling up fast!!!!


----------



## Big John (Jan 21, 2015)

140 signed up few spots open on the 4:30 and 9:AM lines


----------



## Big John (Jan 26, 2015)

WOW about 180 are so signed up.
This is a link to the Tentative Lane Assignments

http://goo.gl/EkDZv3


----------



## 3darcher (Jan 27, 2015)

Big John

Please move me to 2pm line.  When I signed up, it wasn't an option on the form. Thanks


----------



## BOTTEMLINE (Jan 28, 2015)

*Smoke*

Yes.Put him beside me John..


----------



## 3darcher (Jan 28, 2015)

Lol....I paid big john $50 to give me your 2pm slot.


----------



## Big John (Feb 1, 2015)

I never got 50 Bucks.. LOL We did have a great turnout. Scores are on the 1st post at the top


----------



## watermedic (Feb 2, 2015)

Great Job John!!!


----------

